
Garry Kasparov: Learning to Love Intelligent Machines - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/learning-to-love-intelligent-machines-1492174086
======
chubot
Wow! Deep Blue was 20 years ago. Time flies.

If anything, it feels like people thought faster progress on AI would have
been made over the last two decades. Deep learning is huge now, and will no
doubt get bigger, but right now it feels limited to a few application areas
and a few companies.

It seems like the expansion of the internet into mobile computing and our
social lives were really the big story about tech in the last two decades.
Google started in 1998; iPhone was released in 2007.

Kasparov makes a good point: humans and computers are good at different
things. I expect that to remain true for awhile. We are seeing superhuman
performance on tasks that are relatively well-defined. I think there will be a
long tail of judgement and common sense that will lag behind the wins in data-
driven recognition. And that is why human-computer systems will beat computer-
only systems in almost all interesting applications.

------
petters
I'm glad to see Kasparov's views on AI are now reasonable. Eight years or so
ago he had the opinion that poker AI would always be impossible (because of
bluffing, I think).

~~~
vanderZwan
I think you're mixing up two different things though: one is the question
about whether AI is good or bad for humanity, the other about what the limits
of its capabilities are

~~~
petters
You may be right. It's good to see some reasonable views at least.

------
pmoriarty
Paywalled.

~~~
rory096
[https://t.co/qtzhpiPofm](https://t.co/qtzhpiPofm)

~~~
asdfologist
Whoa how does that work?

~~~
taesis
They 'closed' the Google referer header loophole by switching to Facebook and
Twitter headers. That is a shortened Twitter link, thus you see the full
article.

